# Skeletons removed from site of old leprosy hospital



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/east-central/117195-skeletons-removed-from-edinburgh-street/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if workers get a little adrenaline rush when they unexpectedly encounter human remains on a work site?

I love the Scotttish accent - makes me think of the original Star Trek


----------

